# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Obbligo registrazione comodato auto

## TITTA DI GIROLAMO

Buongiorno 
sono un libero professionista con partita iva 
a inizio gennaio saro' costretto a dire addio alla mia vecchia auto  
per sopraggiunti limiti di eta', e per forza di cose dovro' acquistarne una nuova.  
La nuova macchina verra' intestata a mio fratello, lavoratore dipendente, in modo da usufruire di rottamazione, tasso finanziamento agevolato tramite convenzioni con la sua categoria, e decreto bersani per r.c. Auto.  
Ora mio fratello ed io stipuleremo un contratto di comodato gratuito, in modo che possa io detrarre tutti i costi (escluso bollo ed r.c. Auto, mi sono gia' informato). Ora il dubbio e': 
Sono obbligato a registrare il contratto presso agenzia entrate? 
Il direttore delle poste mi ha detto che posso anche mettere su un francobollo e farmelo annullare da loro per avere data certa. 
All' a.d.e. Invece mi dicono che, ricavandone io un vantaggio in termini fiscali. Devo obbligatoriamente registrarlo. Ma non mi hanno saputo dire per quale norma o legge specifica sia obbligato a farlo.  
Chi ha ragione? Come mi comporto?  
Grazie

----------


## RENA84

Ha ragione il direttore delle poste

----------


## TITTA DI GIROLAMO

> ha ragione il direttore delle poste

  
grazie 1000 ma se l'ade mi dice che devo registrarlo per forza? 
Finche' capita a me ne pago le spese,  
ma se ad un cliente faccio annullare il contratto alle poste e poi l'ade me lo contesta bella figura

----------


## RENA84

Leggi questo post  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...-gratuito.html

----------


## TITTA DI GIROLAMO

Grazie per la risposta, ma comunque se l'a.d.e. Si vuole impuntare,  
  in mancanza di registrazione puo' disconoscere i costi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie per la risposta, ma comunque se l'a.d.e. Si vuole impuntare,  
>   in mancanza di registrazione puo' disconoscere i costi.

  Se l'ade si impunta o meno, a noi non è che importi più di tanto.  :Cool:  
Se disconosce i costi, si fa ricorso, lo si vince, e può darsi pure che ci scappi il rimborso delle spese per lite temeraria !

----------


## sapcons

> Buongiorno 
> sono un libero professionista con partita iva 
> a inizio gennaio saro' costretto a dire addio alla mia vecchia auto  
> per sopraggiunti limiti di eta', e per forza di cose dovro' acquistarne una nuova.  
> La nuova macchina verra' intestata a mio fratello, lavoratore dipendente, in modo da usufruire di rottamazione, tasso finanziamento agevolato tramite convenzioni con la sua categoria, e decreto bersani per r.c. Auto.  
> Ora mio fratello ed io stipuleremo un contratto di comodato gratuito, in modo che possa io detrarre tutti i costi (escluso bollo ed r.c. Auto, mi sono gia' informato). Ora il dubbio e': 
> Sono obbligato a registrare il contratto presso agenzia entrate? 
> Il direttore delle poste mi ha detto che posso anche mettere su un francobollo e farmelo annullare da loro per avere data certa. 
> All' a.d.e. Invece mi dicono che, ricavandone io un vantaggio in termini fiscali. Devo obbligatoriamente registrarlo. Ma non mi hanno saputo dire per quale norma o legge specifica sia obbligato a farlo.  
> ...

  Salve Titta... ma per dedurre i costi non deve esserci inerenza di utilizzo del mezzo con l'attività svolta ? Mi spiego meglio...  come fa a dedurre dei costi di un auto utilizzata da una persona che non centra niente con la sua attività di libero professionista ? Io quando faccio le note spese da AD della mia società devo indicare puntualmente luogo, data, distanza e cliente c/o cui ho lavorato invece nel suo caso questo collegamento manca deltutto... non è contestabile ? 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve Titta... ma per dedurre i costi non deve esserci inerenza di utilizzo del mezzo con l'attività svolta ? Mi spiego meglio...  come fa a dedurre dei costi di un auto utilizzata da una persona che non centra niente con la sua attività di libero professionista ?

  Nel caso in specie, si tratta di auto intestata al fratello ma utilizzata dal professionista.
Quindi l'inerenza c'è eccome.

----------


## morganbluvertigo

si è chiarita questa discussione ,ne sono molto interessato!in comodato d'uso gratuito si possono detrarre i costi?

----------


## robil

> si è chiarita questa discussione ,ne sono molto interessato!in comodato d'uso gratuito si possono detrarre i costi?

  Si i costi sono deducibili (compresa RC e Bollo (o meglio tassa di proprietà)) e l'IVA è detraibile nei limi previsti dalla legge (generalità dei casi per il 40% - art 164 tuir).  
Quanto alla data certa faccio presente che la stessa può essere apposta con firma digitale e marcatura temporale.

----------


## MAGNUM

scusate ho una leggere confusione ma se io devo fare un comodato d'uso gratuito per la macchina intestata ad un mio cliente che la vuole dare in comodato alla sua snc bisogna registrarlo all'ADE ? quanto si paga? qua leggevo che si potrebbe anche non registrare ...siamo sicuri?

----------


## robil

> scusate ho una leggere confusione ma se io devo fare un comodato d'uso gratuito per la macchina intestata ad un mio cliente che la vuole dare in comodato alla sua snc bisogna registrarlo all'ADE ? quanto si paga? qua leggevo che si potrebbe anche non registrare ...siamo sicuri?

  L'obbligo o meno della registrazione discende dalla forma adottata nella conclusione del contratto. Se in forma verbale non c'è obbligo di registrazione. Se in forma scritta ai sensi del Dpr 131/86 c'è obbligo di registrazione solo in caso d'uso (...ovvero il momento in cui l'atto è utilizzato per il deposito in cancelleria giudiziaria o presso le Amministrazioni dello Stato o gli enti pubblici territoriali ed i rispettivi organi di controllo, purché tale deposito non sia obbligatorio per legge o regolamento...).  
In breve: il contrratto di comodato non richiede una forma obbligatoria (scritta o verbale). Se concluso in forma scritta deve essere registrato obbligatoriamente solo in caso d'uso con assoggettamento all'imposta di registro nella misura di 168 euro e dell'imposta di bollo pari a 14,62 euro ogni 100 righe (ovvero ogni 4 pagine).  
E' bene per una questione di prova dell'esistenza del contratto di comodato d'uso di un auto che lo stesso abbia forma scritta con data certa. Di qui nella prassi si è soliti registrarlo presso l'ufficio del registro (nonostante non vi sia un obbligo di legge a priori). Come ho gia sgnalato qui in precedenza tuttavia oggi la data certa è dimostrabile anche con l'apposizione della firma digitale e della marcatura temporale digitale. 
Vedi anche Risoluzione ministeriale n 14 del 6 febbraio 2001

----------


## MAGNUM

Grazie Roberto perle informazioni..io propenderei per far timbrare all'ufficio postale il contratto per mettere data certa e fare una raccomandata tra le parti per tutelare la societa' in caso di controllo e contestazioni. vedo che molti operano cosi ma non si riesce a capire con certezza se si è al sicuro da sanzioni o meno. a me interessa far risparmiare il cliente ma anche e soprattutto tutelarlo da casini con l'agenzia delle entrate. mi possono contestare e sanzionare se opero in questo modo?grazie ...e poi i 168 di diritti con quale codice tributo?ci vuole anche li il modello 69?

----------


## robil

> Grazie Roberto perle informazioni..io propenderei per far timbrare all'ufficio postale il contratto per mettere data certa e fare una raccomandata tra le parti per tutelare la societa' in caso di controllo e contestazioni. vedo che molti operano cosi ma non si riesce a capire con certezza se si è al sicuro da sanzioni o meno. a me interessa far risparmiare il cliente ma anche e soprattutto tutelarlo da casini con l'agenzia delle entrate. mi possono contestare e sanzionare se opero in questo modo?grazie ...e poi i 168 di diritti con quale codice tributo?ci vuole anche li il modello 69?

  Si tratta di una pura registrazione di atto privato. Quindi i soli codici (non ricordo a memoria). Non si incorre in nessuna violazione nemmeno in caso di contratto verbale (nessuno scritto). La forma scritta dipende dalla volontà delle parti e da una questione di prova dell'esistenza del contratto nel caso in cui in seguito a un accertamento fiscale venga contestata l'esistenza del contratto. Ecco quindi che un contratto registrato, marcato temporalmente, timbrato, inviato tramite raccomandata cartacea o PEC... sarebbe una prova insuperabile dell'esistenza del contratto.

----------


## MAGNUM

ma se evitiamo i 168 ma rispettiamo tutto il resto(marcatura postale data, raccomandata ed eventualmente marche da bollo) siamo al sicuro?

----------


## robil

> ma se evitiamo i 168 ma rispettiamo tutto il resto(marcatura postale data, raccomandata ed eventualmente marche da bollo) siamo al sicuro?

  Magnum fai il buono come il tuo omonimo  :Wink: . Ripeto non c'è nessun obbligo specifico di legge. Il contratto può essere anche orale. Solo ipotizzando una contestazione sull'esistenza del contratto occorrerebbe presentare le prove. una PEC è più che sufficiente.. In alternativa un timbro posta su un plico aperto.. o una marcatura temporale.. sono altrettanto sufficienti. La registrazione è obbligatoria per la legge che disciplina l'imposta di registro solo nel caso d'uso. Vedi sopra. Punto  :Wink: .

----------


## ChiccaDotCom

Ciao a tutti, 
riprendo questa discussione d'annata perchè volevo conferma in merito alla stipula di un comodato gratuito avente ad oggetto un'automobile. 
In particolare:
- perchè sia valido è sufficiente apporgli la data certa? La data certa si può apporre anche auto-inviandosi una pec o è necessario il timbro postale?
- una volta stipulato il contratto, il comodatario può dedursi tutti i costi, ivi inclusa l'rca ed il bollo? 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Perchè il comodato sia valido non serve nemmeno la data certa.
Se la vuoi, puoi anche auto-inviandorti una pec (a condizione che non la stampi); il comodatario può dedursi tutti i costi, purchè le ricevute/fatture siano intestate a lui e non al comodante. 
ciao

----------


## Esattore

Una domanda: nel 2012 Tizio, che è un  professionista, usufruisce di un auto in comodato dalla mamma e ci ha apposto data certa presso le Poste. Adesso intenderebbe utilizzare un'altra autovettura, sempre intestata alla mamma.
Deve fare, a mio parere, un altro contratto di comodato e fargli apporre data certa; per chiudere il precedente come deve procedere? Fare una scrittura tra le parti ed apporre anche lì data certa?

----------


## robil

Non è necessario formalizzare la chiusura del comodato salvo vi siano esigenze delle parti. In tutti i casi in cui si volesse utilizzare un bene in comodato che non è già stato oggetto di contrattazione ovviamente è necessario redigere un nuovo contratto. Rispetto al passato tuttavia la data certa può essere provata anche con modalità diverse da un timbro postale come per esempio una Pec o l apposizione della marca temporale sul file del contratto scannerizzato.

----------


## Esattore

Il fatto è che solo uno dei due ha la pec e la smart card per effettuare la firma digitale.
Da quanto so la Pec ha valore legale solo se spedita ad un altro indirizzo Pec.

----------


## robil

E' corretto quanto detto in merito al valore legale della Pec  ma a parte che la questione ha senso unicamente nei casi in cui una delle parti neghi la ricezione o il contenuto della mail, il caso che qui interessa è diverso e riguarda unicamente la prova di una data certa. È senza ombra di dubbio che una pec inviata anche ad un indirizzo non pec comunque sia prova di data certa posto che la data è certificata dalla società che gestisce la pec. Tra l altro si può leggere più in alto in questa discussione per sapere che la data certa e consigliabile ma non obbligatoria nel caso del comodato. Ogni forma che provi una data certa è valida. Anche il file firmato e marcato temporalmente  da una sola persona è prova di data certa. Si badi però che la firma digitale da sola senza marcatura temporale che è cosa diversa non è prova di data certa.

----------


## Esattore

Cosa accadrebbe se una persona non registrasse nulla e non apponesse data certa?
Il mio cliente è un minimo, usa la macchina di famiglia e che cosa diamine gli si può contestare?
Il contratto di comodato lo facciamo anche, ma i verificatori cosa potrebbero mai eccepire in tale caso?

----------


## robil

In assenza di data certa potrebbero eccepire l  inesistenza del contratto di comodato e quindi riprendere a tassazione i costi dedotti.

----------


## Esattore

> In assenza di data certa potrebbero eccepire l  inesistenza del contratto di comodato e quindi riprendere a tassazione i costi dedotti.

  Le due parti firmeranno entrambe il contratto con firme originali! Il contratto esiste eccome.

----------


## robil

Il contratto esiste ma non esiste la prova della data certa. L' ufficio presume la retrodatazione e quindi l inesistenza del contratto e quindi l indeducibilita' dei costi.

----------


## Esattore

Ok, apporremo il francobollo, di certo non andremo a buttare via 168,00 euro per una registrazione.
In ogni caso, se il codice civile non impone la forma scritta, non basterebbe un contratto verbale?
Qui cosa potrebbero opporre?
Sempre la retrodatazione?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## robil

Scusami Esattore ma nella discussione l argomento è stato approfondito a sufficienza ed è stato spiegato tutto. Non c è obbligo di contratto scritto ma puoi incorrere in un accertamento. La data certa evita la possibile presunzione che possa eccepire l ufficio. A questo punto fate come ritenete.

----------


## Esattore

L'ho letta la discussione Robil, ma qui è come un bar, tra un caffè e l'altro è bello chiedere e dialogare.
Oggi sono stato all'Ufficio delle entrate.
La responsabile ha chiesto a chi fa gli accertamenti, il quale a sua volta ha risposto che non è mai capitato un caso simile. Mah.
Alla fine hanno consigliato la data certa in posta.

----------


## robil

Il forum ha delle regole non fissate da me!

----------


## Esattore

Tranquillo, si vede che sei un bravo figliolo.
Terrò conto per il mio cliente delle indicazioni date dall'ufficio.
Grazie ancora a tutti.

----------


## CastagnoliJr

Buongiorno,
vorrei porvi un quesito a proposito di un caso molto particolare,ovvero contratto di comodato d'uso di una macchina sempre in ambito famigliare,( legame padre-figlio) però il codice d'uso a libretto non sarebbe piu : "uso proprio" bensi "uso di terzi da locare senza conducente".
In breve si tratta di un autonoleggio aperto con il regime dei minimi, quindi per rimanere nei costi dei beni strumentali si è pensato di approfittare di questo espediente....La cosa è fattibile??

----------


## robil

> Buongiorno,
> vorrei porvi un quesito a proposito di un caso molto particolare,ovvero contratto di comodato d'uso di una macchina sempre in ambito famigliare,( legame padre-figlio) però il codice d'uso a libretto non sarebbe piu : "uso proprio" bensi "uso di terzi da locare senza conducente".
> In breve si tratta di un autonoleggio aperto con il regime dei minimi, quindi per rimanere nei costi dei beni strumentali si è pensato di approfittare di questo espediente....La cosa è fattibile??

  Se come mi pare di capire un parente soggetto privato concede in comodato un auto a un impresa di autonoleggio non vedo particolari restrizioni salvo le leggi specifiche di settore o i regolamenti comunali che generalmente disciplinano questo genere di attività. In altri termini che l'auto sia destinata ad uso personale dell'imprenditore o ad autonoleggio nel rispetto di tutte le regole tipiche dell'attività di noleggio in questione non ha conseguenze con riferimento al comodato d'uso.

----------


## gerry4287

salve a tutti. Ho letto la discussione. Voglio usare la macchina di mio fratello perche devo lavorare come guardia medica in trentino e devo avere io la macchina. Voglio dedurre le spese tipo carburante,bollo,assicurazione,gomme etc. Ieri in agenzia delle entrate mi hanno detto che non è necessaria una registrazione ed in caso che nei controlli chiedano del contratto si puo comunque registrarlo dopo con una sanzione solo delle marche da bollo tipo 5 euro di sanzione. Oggi chiamo l'agenzia delle entrate e mi rispondono da Roma che mi dice il contrario va assolutamente registrato entro 30 gg e si va in sanzioni pesanti. A chi devo credere??? poi il commercialista mi chiede 100 euro solo per la compilazione ed invio in agenzia delle entrate...ma siamo scemi o cosa? non sono mica un analfabeta. ringrazio in anticipo chiunque mi risponderà.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> poi il commercialista mi chiede 100 euro solo per la compilazione ed invio in agenzia delle entrate...

  ... invio di cosa ?

----------


## gerry4287

compilazione ed invio del contratto e moduli credo.

----------


## robil

La registrazione non è obbligatoria ma utile alla dimostrazione della data certa. In altri termini un eventuale accertatore potrebbe contestare che nell anno controllato non c e prova che quell auto venisse utilizzata nell ambito dell attività ma che in realtà fosse utilizzata dal proprietario. Tuttavia se in passato l unica modalità per dimostrare la data certa era la registrazione del contratto o la spedizione via raccomandata ottenendo il timbro postale, oggi la data certa e' dimostrabile con altri strumenti come per esempio la posta elettronica certificata o la firma digitale con apposizione di marca temporale. Quindi potreste anche "semplicemente" redigere il contratto scannerizzarlo e inviarlo tramite una casella di PEC.

----------


## gerry4287

> La registrazione non è obbligatoria ma utile alla dimostrazione della data certa. In altri termini un eventuale accertatore potrebbe contestare che nell anno controllato non c e prova che quell auto venisse utilizzata nell ambito dell attività ma che in realtà fosse utilizzata dal proprietario. Tuttavia se in passato l unica modalità per dimostrare la data certa era la registrazione del contratto o la spedizione via raccomandata ottenendo il timbro postale, oggi la data certa e' dimostrabile con altri strumenti come per esempio la posta elettronica certificata o la firma digitale con apposizione di marca temporale. Quindi potreste anche "semplicemente" redigere il contratto scannerizzarlo e inviarlo tramite una casella di PEC.

  quindi facendo come dice lei, faccio firmare il contratto e ce lo spediamo tramite email pec?? ma cosi posso dedurre a mio nome anche le spese della macchina tipo bollo assicurazione carburante etc??? grazie

----------


## gerry4287

Ma i costi dell'auto deducibili sono al 40% o al 20%

----------


## robil

Al momento deducibilita costo 20...

----------


## p3rn1

Dal momento che è tre anni che scarico costi su un auto in comodato (non registrato, senza data certa, neanche un timbro postale), secondo voi conviene comunque farne uno con data certa (per dire, con decorrenza oggi?). 
Chiaramente in caso di accertamento sugli anni precedenti, la versione con data certa resterebbe nel cassetto.

----------


## robil

> Dal momento che è tre anni che scarico costi su un auto in comodato (non registrato, senza data certa, neanche un timbro postale), secondo voi conviene comunque farne uno con data certa (per dire, con decorrenza oggi?). 
> Chiaramente in caso di accertamento sugli anni precedenti, la versione con data certa resterebbe nel cassetto.

  Sarebbe opportuno!

----------

